# I want to try my hand at showing



## JanaY (Jun 25, 2013)

I have been raising Boers and have a decent sized herd. Lately, I have been thinking I would like to try showing. I have two awesome show quality doelings and a few more back-ups. One is registered. The other is commercial. Any suggestions of shows that would be good to start at that are close me. I live in northwest TN. Preferably shows that are beginner friendly. Lots of goat knowledge, but no goat showing knowledge. Grew up showing horses on the show circuit, but didn't do any halter or showmanship.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if you could show the commercial, maybe in 4H but other than that probably not. The registered one you can take to any ABGA or USBGA show. Depends on which registery she is registered with. You can go to ABGA's or USBGAs website to look for shows in your area. Usually there is an entry fee and/or pen fee that you have to pay by a certain date or you get charged extra. I don't show and I'm not a good explainer so I will let someone else tell you how to set up your goat and everything.


----------

